# Sticky  Official Bersa Photo Thread!



## Shipwreck

Post your pics of your favorite Bersas (you own) here!


----------



## Higgy Baby

Here are my Bersas-

A 9mm HC and UC on top
Then a BT380 DLX
2 Plus models
2 CC's and a few mags

All fine shooters- I passed 4 of them on to family members a couple years ago.
Still have the DLX and the black Plus and CC.

Never had any real issues with these guns,
but did have a few feed issues with some Fiocchi and gun/show reloads in the 380's.


----------



## Belt Fed

*


----------

